# Exotic found in main street



## junglepython2 (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone here anymore about it?

Was just on the newsbreak during the cricket, can't remember if it was in Melbourne or Sydney. Looked like a corn.


----------



## ytamarin (Nov 18, 2007)

I think it was at a pub either in St Kilda or on St Kilda Rd, will be on the news this evening.


----------



## adbacus (Nov 18, 2007)

I thought it was it fell off a tree outside a sydney pub. Just caught the tail end of the report - definately a corn snake. It stated that it was someones pet and they were lookin for the owner.

Just hope that if it is an illegal exotic, the owner gets more than just a slap on the wrist, though I doubt whether they'd own up.


----------



## nutta (Nov 18, 2007)

we have people like that 2 blame for OPMV and IBD if it were smuggled in


----------



## Retic (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't know wht people are even surprised this sort of thing happens to be honest, there are many 1000's of exotics out there completely unregulated.


----------



## adbacus (Nov 18, 2007)

Not surprised - Just hope that when we catch people with illegals, they don't just get piddly $400 fines like the last one on the news a few months ago.


----------



## nutta (Nov 18, 2007)

what i dont get that aus has some of the most prettiest snakes in the world it would be cheaper to get those animals here than over there especialy if you got caught


----------



## nutta (Nov 18, 2007)

its jus not worth doing criminal charges jail time and potentially wiping out australias herp population. jus look what happend to the aus reptile park in gosford a few years back


----------



## DragonKeeper (Nov 18, 2007)

It was a Corn Snake in Dandenong I think.

The stupid woman said "They are now trying to take the snake home to it's owner) No they bloody well are not!

They are trying to find the owner to arrest them!


----------



## BlindSnake (Nov 18, 2007)

I know for a fact that bikie gangs love there exotics. Something about having something your not S'pose to have..Like rocket launchers..Ohh look what i've got, arnt I great....****ers.


----------



## nutta (Nov 18, 2007)

was in dandenong jus seen on the news


----------

